# Doe



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

My parents bought this doe for my husband and I as an early Christmas gift. She is out of my big white buck that died a few years ago, so as you can imagine I was so excited.
































She is such a sweetheart too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl! Congrats!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

she's wonderful!hlala: congrats!!!:shades:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Elegant!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone. We are very excited to see what she throws. She just weaned a kid so we won't breed her until fall. Mostly because all of our kids are due in February, so we don't want her to be the only one with later kids since our herd is so big (75-80 does, 40 of which are bred and due all in one week in February)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Sammy who is she out of? Mom wise? Was she yours at one time? Nice big girl.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

No, she's out of Kathy Chalks herd. Out of the doe line that beat Houston at stock show and beat zoom as well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love her  Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Beautiful and merry xmas!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. Congratulations. 

So are you still in Gunnison? Someone said you moved back home again/


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nope. We are still living in Gunnison. Will be long term. We love it there.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is awesome. I am glad you are happy. I know it is beautiful but child and a lot of snow. How is Ann doing?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ann is doing well


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She is stunning!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So are you two living in the extra house on the Ranch?
Tell Ann I said hi. I bet she is so happy to hsve yhe help around the ranch


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes. We are living in her extra house. I will let her know you say hi


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I can see why you are excited - that is one beautiful, classy doe! She looks so feminine, too.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a pretty girl, congratulations!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I'm hoping to take better pictures of her soon


----------

